# Another near 6,000 mile hobo trip!



## Shoestring (Mar 21, 2009)

*Hello all, meesah back home at the "homebase" in Sioux Falls!*

*I rode down to Beaumont, Texas and then took "KCS" back up to DeQuincy, Louisiana where I met up with "TravelingFisher" from "StP" here. We rode together for about 10 days. We rode back up to KCMO and almost to North Platte before we split ways and he went to Illinois by way of his thumb and I caught out again back to KCMO on the "UP", then up to Davenport, Iowa on the "IC&E" Railroad out of Knoche Yard. Then took the Uncle Pete from St. Paul, Minnesota down to Mankato, MN and finally back home. All-in-all, hopping back north then back south then back north again between the Union Pacific and Kansas City Southern and Iowa, Chicago and Eastern Railroads (former "Soo Line"), I rode roughly another 6,000 miles.*

*This was his very first ride too! (He actually did OK for a first-timer)! I sure spent a lot of energy having to look out for him plus my own ass, but over all, he did good for his first few rides. He had a few bumps and bruises from falling out of a boxcar twice while trying to get inside and fell off a unit at 8 mph in KCMO, but he got back up and asked for more!........(It sure does take a lot out of you to watch over a young lad)! Just like a momma hawk watching over her brood!*
*Anyway, our hobo trip photos can be seen here on "StP" under "All Albums".*
*(I believe we got like 98 or 99 photos added).*

*It's good to be back home and back online with "StP"!!!*

*--"Shoestring"--------*


----------

